
China hit by EU tariffs on steel road wheels - avocado4
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-10/china-hit-by-european-union-tariffs-on-steel-road-wheels
======
NicoJuicy
Not a very big one, but at least it's something ( a start) to protect our
market from Chinese dumping.

We should just force the same rules on them at once. Only import into Europe
with 50% European partnerships, for China.

If they become more flexible, so should we. Instead of waiting more than 20
years currently.

~~~
vegan_zaddy
What do you mean by "Chinese dumping"? It would probably be best to maintain
productive economic relations with China and I don't think this is it.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Productive economic relations for both sides, yes.

But currently it isn't and we have given a chance the last 20-30 years, so we
should adapt to that situation.

It has been mostly a one way road.

Recent events have also shown that no true progress will be made in the
foreseeable future. ( What China says vs do's is very different)

My suggestion is fair, how it is now isn't.

Ps. Nice throwaway account.... Perhaps use a real account for discussing
things and try at least to have some arguments :). I'm always open to adapt my
opinion, if someone has usefull arguments ofc.

~~~
vegan_zaddy
Because "Chinese dumping" has no value and is meaningless. How is it not right
now? China has provided many inexpensive consumer goods for the US and the US
has provided a lot of jobs for China. Trump is pushing the trade war (and
failing) and priming US citizens for full blown war. It is painfully obvious
who is and isn't playing fair.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Where is he failing on this? I hate Trump, but even a faulty clock is right 2
times a day.

You do know what dumping means right? It's not inexpensive consumer goods (
which the Chinese have also benefitted from). It's about destroying foreign
markets/industries by a state-sponsored pricing policy.

Oh yeah. And dumping policies actually costs domestic jobs. So counter-
measures are appropriate.

And since this article you are commenting on, is a measure against dumping, it
is not meaningless and a perfect explanation for your question: "What do you
mean by "Chinese dumping"?

Oh boy... The reason why you are using a throwaway account is pretty obvious.

I hope you're getting paid for this.

------
canada_dry
> opening an inquiry into whether Chinese producers of hot-rolled, stainless-
> steel sheets and coils receive market-distorting government aid.

The elephant-in-the-room wrt all of China's heavy industry is the utter lack
of regulations and controls (human and environmental) that put them at an
incredibly unfair position - without needing any additional subsidy from the
gov't. Their production costs are a fraction of any developed country.

